# [Review] Corsair Carbide 300R



## ct5010 (6. Oktober 2012)

Corsair Carbide 300R Review





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hi,

dies ist mein erstes Review hier im Forum  Es ist auch kein Lesertest oder so, ich schreibe dieses Review "einfach so" für diese tolle Community  Soundfiles (mit einer Rode Videomic Pro aufgenommen) werden in den nächsten Tagen nachgeliefert. Ach ja, tut mir leid für die schlechte Bildquali, finde meine Kamera nicht und muss mit einem Camcorder Fotos schießen 

[size=+1]*|► Inhaltsverzeichnis*[/size]


 Informationen zum Produkt
 Preis
 Verpackung
 Zubehör
 Erster Eindruck
 Äußere Erscheinung _(Verarbeitung, Aussehen)_
 Innenaufbau _(Kabelmanagement, Erweiterungsmöglichkeiten, Konzept, Kompatibilität mit Kühlern)_
 Einbau
 Features
 Modding-Möglichkeiten
 Temperaturen und Silenttauglichkeit _(Normalbetrieb, Passivbetrieb (kommt später), vormontierte Lüfter, Entkopplung)_
 Fazit _Preis/Leistung, Alternativen, mögliche Kaufempfehlung, Bewertung der Innovationen falls vorhanden_
 Zusammenfassung

[size=+1]* |► Informationen zum Produkt & der Preis*[/size]

Das Corsair Carbide 300R ist wohl das Einstiegsmodell aller Corsair-Gehäuse. Corsair ist eine Firma, die zunächst nur RAM-Module hergestellt hat, später auch noch Gehäuse und Kompakt-Wasserkühlungen. Seit nicht allzu langer Zeit haben sie sogar Lüfter im Angebot. Corsair ist mit den hochwertigen Cases schon recht präsent auf dem Markt - vor allem die High-End-Serie "Obsidian" oder "Graphite" weiß zu überzeugen. Leider sind diese Gehäuse nicht so günstig. Deshalb hat Corsair die Carbide-Serie eingeführt: Diese soll sich vor allem an Mittelklasse-Standardanwender und nicht unbedingt an Enthusiasten wenden, dementsprechtend kostet sie etwas weniger. Trotzdem hat es viele Feautures der High-End-Serien übernommen. Ich habe das Gehäuse für ca. 65€ bekommen, in dieser Preisklasse spielen folgende Gehäuse mit: BitFenix Shinobi Window, Cooler Master CM 690 Lite (mit Sichtfenster), Enermax Hoplite, Sharkoon Tauron und das Xigmatek Asgard II mit. Ob dafür zu viel abgespeckt wurde, werdet ihr im folgenden Review erfahren.​
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​

[size=+1]*|► Verpackung & Zubehör*[/size]

Da ich die Verpackung schon entsorgt habe, kann ich euch leider keine Bilder präsentieren. Nun, das Gehäuse war wie üblich in Styropor und einer Plastikhülle eingepackt, Kratzer konnte ich nicht finden. In einem der Festplattenschächte fand sich ein kleiner Karton mit ein paar Schrauben für Extralüfter und ein paar Kabelbindern - sonst nichts. Etwas mager.​
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​

[size=+1]*|► Erster Eindruck*[/size]

Nach dem Öffnen der Seitenwand stellte sich heraus, dass diese nicht so stabil verarbeitet wurde. Trotzdem - es gibt viel Schlimmeres als das. Auch die Festplattenschächte, welche quer eingebaut werden, schienen etwas labbrig, aber sie waren extrem flexibel, auch wenn sie zunächst einen instabilen Eindruck vermitteln. Der Innenraum war sauber schwarz lackiert, das Gehäuse weiß zu gefallen, auch wenn die Gummiteile für die Kabeldurchführungen fehlen. So sehr werden sie jedoch nicht vermisst. Man sieht außerdem sofort, dass es sich nicht gerade um ein silentoptimiertes Gehäuse handelt - es gibt keine Dämmmatten, die Lüterslots lassen sich auch nicht verschließen. Andere Features als 2x Front USB 3.0, welches schon Standard war, konnte ich nicht entdecken. Die Hochwertigkeit des Materials konnte man jedoch schon direkt sehen, spätestens als man das Frontpanel abgenommen hatte.​
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​

[size=+1]*|► Äußere Erscheinung*[/size]

Das Gehäuse ist schlicht gehalten, nicht wie mancher CoolerMaster-Spross. Die Front ist Plastik mit dem Look von gebürstetem Aluminium, dies ist wirklich sehr gut, da sich Kunststoff (hier extrem hochwertig und robust) besser reinigen lässt als Alu, vor allem Fingerabdrücke können bei Alu nicht ohne eine Beschädigung des Materials komplett entfernt werden. Was auch sehr schön ist, ist dass das Frontpanel mit Metallclips, statt wie üblich mit billigem, zu Brechen tendenzierendem Plastik. Viele Gehäuse gehen beim ersten "Öffnen" des Frontpanels schon kaputt  Der Reset-Knopf unterscheidet sich klar vom Power-Button, den drückt man nicht so leicht aus Versehen, aber ich habe es beim Abmontieren des Frontpanels schonmal geschafft... Naja. Außerdem sind im Frontpanel Schraubenatrappen eingebaut.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im Spoiler ein paar Bilder von der Front:


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Front abgenommen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Im Innenraum ist auch alles schwarz lackiert, ich konnte wirklich keine einzige scharfe Kante entdecken, alle Kabel sind relativ gut gummigesleevt, auch die Lüfterkabel. Schön, dass Corsair immer noch auf solche kleinen, aber zu überzeugen wissenden Feinheiten achtet:



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Schade ist jedoch, dass das Gehäuse leicht zerkratzt: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​

[size=+1]*|► Innenaufbau*[/size]


*Kabelmanagement*

Das Kabelmanagement ist für vielerlei Dinge wichtig: schönes Aussehen und guten Airflow. Beim Einbau musste ich die Kabel durch die vorgesehenen Löcher tun, die Kabel werden hinter dem Mainboard verlegt. Dort ist etwa 2,5cm Platz, dies reicht wirklich aus, mehr braucht man nicht, weniger ist evtl. etwas zu wenig. Es gibt außerdem Kabelfixierungspunkte für Kabelbinder, es werden fünf Kabelbinder mitgeliefert, von denen drei bei mir eingesetzt werden. Ich habe auch nicht so viele Grafikkarten, genau eine, und die braucht kein extra Strom vom Netzteil. Dadurch ist bei mir sowieso alles etwas aufgeräumter. Auf Höhe des Netzteils, unten rechts am Mainboard, beim 24-pin und USB 3.0-Anschluss des Mainboards und bei den DVD-Laufwerken gibt es je eine großzügig gestaltete Kabeldurchführung. Das ist ein nahezu perfektes Layout, wo sonst sollte man solche Kabeldurchführungen machen? Ach ja, für den P4/P8-Stecker! Ja daran ist auch noch gedacht worden, es gibt ein kleines Loch in der Ecke, da passt gerade so der P8-Stecker durch. Hat man ein Mainboard, wo der P8-Stecker in der Mitte eingesteckt wird, muss man dies VOR dem Einbau des Mainboards erledigen, sonst passt der Stecker nicht mehr durch.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Erweiterungsmöglichkeiten*

Es gibt vier HDD-Einschübe - die sind auch mit 2,5"-Laufwerken kompatibel. Außerdem kann man drei 5,25"-Laufwerke durch einen einfachen Clipmechanismus extern verbauen, leider gibt es keine Installationsmöglichkeiten für 3,5" extern, die für kleinere Lüftersteuerungen nützlich sein könnten. Außerdem hat man die Möglichkeit, bei Corsair einen zweiten Festplattenschacht mit den Einschüben nachzukaufen (auch die Gummiteile für Kabeldurchführungen), der Versand ist jedoch nicht so günstig. Naja, wer acht Festplatten einbauen will, der sollte sich nach einem anderen Gehäuse umschauen. Die 3,5"-Festplatten, welche werkzeuglos eingebaut werden können, sind übrigens einfach und effektiv durch Gummiringe entkoppelt. Wer 2,5"-Festplatten entkoppeln will, kann sich die Gummiringe ausleihen und dann diese zwischen Festplatte und Halterung klemmen. Hier sieht man, dass eigentlich ein zweiter HDD-Schacht in das Gehäuse rein sollte: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dem Besitzer dieses Gehäuses stehen außerdem sieben PCI-Slots zur Verfügung. Die mit Thumbscrews befestigten PCI-Slotblenden sind außerdem mit Luftlöchern ausgestanzt, welche leider (aus Kostengründen) keine Staubfilter besitzen.


*Konzept*

Corsairs Philosophie für die Carbide-Serie "Everything You Need, Nothing You Don't." (dt. Alles was du brauchst, nichts was du nicht brauchst) wurde sehr gut umgesetzt. Auf Features wie HotSwap wurde verzichtet, mehr als vier Festplatten sind für den Normalanwender unnötig, und genau an solchen Punkten hat Corsair den Rotstift angesetzt. Es gibt auch keine Gummiteile für die Kabeldurchführungen mehr, trotzdem bietet das Gehäuse eine gute Qualität und auch z.B. die einfache Entkopplung von 3,5"-Festplatten. Corsair hat hier also wirklich etwas gutes gemacht: Das Gehäuse wird wohl für fast jeden PC-Käufer erschwinglich sein, der nicht unnötige Features braucht, sondern einfach nur ein System, welches gut aussieht, gut läuft, und nichts, wo man vielleicht denken könnte "ach hätten die das rausgelassen wäre das Gehäuse günstiger gewesen". Dies ist sozusagen ein Fertig-PC Gehäuse auf hohem Niveau (sorry für die Beleidigung^^), keine wirklich zu wartenden Teile und nichts für den Durchschnittsanwender Überflüssiges. Trotzdem gibt es viele versteckte Features, wie das "eingedrückte" Meshgitter in der Front und oben, sehr gute Staubfilter und eine "Ausbeulung" des Meshs in der Gehäuserückseite. Alles wurde dafür getan, um dem Straßenpreis gerecht zu werden, um alle guten und brauchbaren Features zu bieten. Trotzdem wurde an manchen Stelllen wohl falsch gespart: Es sieht so aus, als ob im Gehäuseboden ein 120/140mm-Lüfter einen Platz finden könnte, die Löcher sind zumindest schon markiert. Statt einem Lüfterslot gibt es hier leider nur einen QC-Stempel 


*Kompatibilität*

Das Gehäuse nimmt CPU-Kühler mit bis zu 17,5cm Höhe auf. Somit sollte jeder mir bekannte Luftkühler in das Gehäuse passen. Mit WaKüs (WasserKühlungen) sieht es anders aus: Eine Kompatibilität ist nur bis zum H60 alias Antec H2O 620 gewährt, der H80 (Antec 920) passt nur unter der Aufgabe der Montagemöglichkeit des hinteren Deckellüfters, und ein H100 passt gar nicht. Wasserkühlung ist im Case wenn, dann schlecht möglich, am Sidepanel (Seitenwand) kann man es wegen den unpassenden Lochabständen nicht montieren (280mm-Rads gehen), oben passt ein 240mm-Radiator nicht wirklich rein, in der Front würde dies zur Erhitzung aller Komponenten führen... Aber was will man bei einem solch "günstigen" Case. 100€-Kühlung in 65€-Case, das passt einfach nicht zusammen. Eher 100€ Gehäuse und 65€ Kühlung. Nun gut, ein H100 passt mit Slim-Lüftern gerade noch rein, aber sinnvoll ist es nicht, da kühlt ein guter Luftkühler um die 30€ dann besser, und das bei geringerer Lautstärke. Es sind auch noch drei permanent austrennbare WaKü-Schlauchdurchführungen vorhanden, schade dass es hier keine Gummiteile gibt. Ist aber auch nicht wichtig, es gibt nur sehr wenige Personen, die eine WaKü exterm verbauen. Extern eine WaKü auf dem Deckel zu montieren halte ich übrigens persönlich für sehr hässlich.
Das Cutout für den CPU-Kühler ist auch sehr groß, sodass man Backlpates auch in Zukunft wohl immer problemlos montieren kann. Die Oberseite ist übrigens noch dazu da, damit man das P4/P8-Kabel durchführen kann, falls man ein Mainboard mit mittiger Buchse hat. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Übrigens: Erweiterungskarten passen ohne zusätzlich kaufbarem und montiertem Festplattenschacht in den oberen 4 Slots bis ca. 40cm Länge, sonst bis knapp 30.



Spoiler



Maximale CPU-Kühlerhöhe:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Maximale Kartenlänge in den oberen 4 Slots: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Maximale Kartenlänge in den unteren 3 Slots: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​

[size=+1]*|► Einbau*[/size]

Hier gibt es nicht viel zu berichten. Öffnet man das Gehäuse mit den Thumbscrews (nein, keine Daumenschrauben), konnte man die Hardware einfach wie gewohnt installieren. Alles war schön und gut, es gab keine Probleme. Das Kabelmanagement gestaltete sich als einfach.​
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​

[size=+1]*|► Features*[/size]

Wirkliche Features, die das Gehäuse von anderen Gehäusen hätte abheben können, hat dieses Gehäuse nicht wirklich. Dafür wurde, wie gesagt, mehr auf Feinheiten geachtet.​
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​

[size=+1]*|► Modding-Möglichkeiten*[/size]

Man hätte evtl. die Möglichkeit, die Gehäuseunterseite zu modden. Dazu bohrt man an den Markierungen einfach Löcher für 120 und/oder 140mm-Lüfter und man schneidet das Metall raus oder simuliert durch Bohrungen ein Mesh-Gitter. Außerdem kann man das Frontpanel für eine WaKü modden, indem man den Festplattenschacht entfernt (Platten in 5,25"-Laufwerke einbauen) und die seitlichen Festplatteneinschübe abschneidet. Für Pumpe und AG-B könnte man den Boden des Gehäuses sowie den der 5,25"-Schächte nutzen. Zusätzlich könnte man ins Sidepanel ein Seitenfenster einbauen, indem man einfach die gewünschte Fensterfläche ausschneidet und dann etwas Plexiglas benutzt. Dann könnte man am Seitenfenster entlang z.B. BitFenix Alchemy LED-Strips montieren.​
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​

[size=+1]*|► Temperaturen und Silenttauglichkeit*[/size]

_Testsystem:_​
 CPU: Intel Core i5-3450 @stock (-0,15V Offset)
 CPU-Kühler: Alpenföhn Civetta, Thermalright HR-02 Macho _(noch nicht im Besitz, Temps werden nachgereicht)_
 Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-H77-D3H
 RAM: 8GB Corsair XMS3 DDR3-1600 CL9
 GraKa: Sapphire HD6450 
 Netzteil: be quiet! L8 430W
 Laufwerke: Crucial m4 128GB, LG DVD-Laufwerk
 Gehäuse: Corsair Carbide 300R

Alle Temperaturen werden mittels HWMonitor ermittelt.​


*Normalbetrieb*

Im Normalbetrieb mit einem einfachen CPU-Kühler wie mein Alpenföhn Civetta und meiner HD6450  (ja, die 7750 kommt noch) sind alle Temps in Ordnung:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ob mit Frontlüfter oder ohne Frontlüfter, die Temperaturen machen kaum etwas aus. Ich denke, mit den Temps kann man soweit zufrieden sein.


*Passivbetrieb*

-folgt wenn ich den HR-02 Macho bekomme-


*Vormontierte Lüfter & Belüftungskonzept*

In das Gehäuse passen vorne, in der Seite und oben je zwei 140mm oder 120mm-Lüfter, hinten gibt es einen 120mm-Lüfterslot. Vorne und unter dem Netzteil gibt es einen sehr feinmaschigen, hochwertigen Staubfilter, der beim Netzteil ist sogar rückwärtig ausziehbar. Sehr schön gelöst sind auch die Seitenstaubfilter in der Front, welche ausziehbar sind:


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Schade ist jedoch, dass man den "Hauptstaubfilter" in der Front nicht abmontieren kann.
Ein 140mm-Lüfter in der Front sowie ein 120mm-Lüfter hinten ist vormontiert, der in der Front ist im oberen der beiden Slots montiert, dort kühlt er keine Festplatten, bläst dafür mit Frischluft direkt auf die Grafikkarte ein (was eigentlich fast keinen Unterschied macht). 
Insbesondere der Frontlüfter ist sehr laut und die hohe Anlaufspannunng von 9V ist sehr ärgerlich, und der Hecklüfter ist auch nicht lautlos. Es gibt schon bessere vorinstallierte Gehäuselüfter (Fractal), aber auch VIEL schlechtere. Das Konzept gefällt mir jedoch gut, der leichte Überdruck pustet den Staub hinaus, ärgerlich ist, dass im Deckel kein Staubfilter ist, der Staub bei Stillstand der Lüfter abwehrt. Somit wird die Funktionalität des Überdrucks im Nu wieder anulliert, schade.


*Entkopplung*

Was Lüfter und Netzteile angeht, ist keine Entkopplung zu finden. Man sollte jedoch sowieso die Lüfter austauschen und dann ggf. direkt schon entkoppelte Lüfter kaufen, weil besonders der 140mm-Lüfter alles übertönt.
Was 3,5"-Festplatten angeht, diese sind sehr wohl entkoppelt. Montiert man die Festplatten wie gewohnt, ist sie auch entkoppelt.
Was das Gehäuse angeht, es ist durch Gummifüße entkoppelt, dies bringt etwas, aber auch nicht sehr viel.
Was den Rest angeht, tja da ist nichts entkoppelt 

Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​

[size=+1]*|► Fazit*[/size]

Dass Corsair seine Philosophie so gut umgesetzt hat, ist sehr erstaunlich. Das Gehäuse richtet sich vor allem an "Minimalisten", die nicht unbedingt viele Features wie HDD-HotSwaps brauchen und die Lüfter per Mainboard oder gar nicht regeln wollen. Dadurch, dass Corsair zwar diese Features auslässt und lieber auf eine sehr hochwertige Verarbeitung und Berücksichtigung aller kleinen, aber produktionskosten- und leistungssteigerne Kleinigkeiten gut umsetzt, geht der Preis in Ordnung, bei den oben aufgelisteten Konkurrenzprodukten konnte man trotz Sichtfenster keine gesleevten Kabel finden, was sehr schade ist. Es passt nicht zusammen, gesleevt ohne Sichtfenster wäre aber schon angemessener. Wäre das Case noch 5€ günstiger gewesen, würde es wirklcih in allen Bereichen wirklich gut aufräumen. Bis 70€ steht es je nach Anwendungsgebiet meiner Meinung nach konkurrenzlos da, das Midgard II hat nicht die beste Verarbeitung und berücksichtigt auch nicht unbedingt die Feinheiten, sondern protzt mit Features. 
Eine gute Alternative für weniger Geld aber dafür auch weniger berücksichtigten Feinheiten ist das NZXT Tempest 410. Auch das Enermax Hoplite ST ist eine gute Alternative, dort sind die Kabeldurchführungen allerdings etwas enger und das Gehäuse ist insgesamt nicht so gut verarbeitet. Außerdem sind hier nicht alle Kabel sauber gesleevt, das passt gar nicht zum Seitenfenster.
Wer auf seitlich verbaute Festplatten verzichten kann, ist mit dem BitFenix Shinobi auch sehr gut beraten, die SofTouch-Oberfläche ist klasse  

Innovativ ist das Corsair Carbide 300R zwar nicht, es ist eher eine minimalistische Ausführung eines 650D, aber trotzdem kann das Gehäuse gut überzeugen. Für Anwender, die nicht unbedingt ein Silent-Gehäuse haben wollen, und für jeden, dem das Gehäuse gefällt, kann ich nur eine Kaufempfehlung aussprechen. Mit dem Gehäuse kann man definitiv nichts falsch machen und Corsair hat viele Standardanwender hier überzeugt. Ich als pingeliger Anwender bin auch vom Gehäuse überzeugt, da es wirklich fast alle Feinheiten berücksichtigt, nur leider sehr laute Lüfter hat. Würde das Case mit den Corsair AF-Lüftern kommen, wäre dies noch ein Grund mehr für eine deutliche Kaufempfehlung. Trotz aller Schwachstellen hat mich das Case wirklich überzeugt.​
*|► Zusammenfassung*

Pro:
- Gut konstruiertes Gehäuse
- Einfaches aber gutes Design
- 2x USB 3.0
- theoretischer Support für 240 und 280mm Radiatoren
- gut funktionierende HDD-Schächte
- gute schraubenlose 5,25"-Laufwerksmontage
- gute Staubfilter in der Front und unter dem Netzteil
- Möglichkeit, in der Seite Lüfter zur GPU-Kühlung zu installieren

Contra:
- Es gibt andere Gehäuse mit mehr Features für das selbe Geld (keine Lüftersteuerung, kein Hot-Swap)
- Kein USB 2.0 (kein Adapter)
- Nur 4 Festplattenschächte
- Keine Staubfilter oder Geräuschdämmungsmaterial im Deckel
- Keine Gummiteile in Kabeldurchführungen​


----------



## ct5010 (8. Oktober 2012)

Bilder


----------



## ct5010 (8. Oktober 2012)

Graphen


----------



## ct5010 (8. Oktober 2012)

So das Review sollte jetzt fertig sein 

Wenn ihr mich etwas testen lassen wollt, schreibt es hier in den Thread, und auf konstruktive Kritik (oder Lob) würde ich mich freuen! Gebt mir auch ein Feedback, ob ich alles verständlich erklärt habe. Und bestimmt habe ich etwas vergessen, falls ihr das bemerkt, schreibts einfach hier rein, ich werde es schnellstmöglich ergänzen.


----------



## keinnick (10. Oktober 2012)

Schöner Test!


----------



## ct5010 (10. Oktober 2012)

keinnick schrieb:


> Schöner Test!


 
Danke  Freut mich dass es gut ankommt


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (10. Oktober 2012)

Tolle Idee von dir, das Gehäuse zu testen.  Die Bilder sind doch recht ordentlich geworden, trotz nicht auffindbarer Kamera. Ich finde dass Corsair wirklich gute, qualitativ hochwertige Gehäuse mit Blick für sinnvolle Eigenschaften im Detail baut. Was ich mich nur frage - wodurch wurde bei dir der Lack so zerkratzt? Ist das Gehäuse auch pulverbeschichtet wie beispielsweise die Obsidian Reihe? Ich konnte bei meinem 650D nämlich bisher noch nicht feststellen, dass die Oberfläche so kratzempfindlich ist.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (10. Oktober 2012)

Schöner Test, ausführlich gut leserlich und die Bilder sind auch nicht schlecht fuer eine Videokamera


----------



## ct5010 (10. Oktober 2012)

h.101 schrieb:


> Tolle Idee von dir, das Gehäuse zu testen.  Die Bilder sind doch recht ordentlich geworden, trotz nicht auffindbarer Kamera. Ich finde dass Corsair wirklich gute, qualitativ hochwertige Gehäuse mit Blick für sinnvolle Eigenschaften im Detail baut. Was ich mich nur frage - wodurch wurde bei dir der Lack so zerkratzt? Ist das Gehäuse auch pulverbeschichtet wie beispielsweise die Obsidian Reihe? Ich konnte bei meinem 650D nämlich bisher noch nicht feststellen, dass die Oberfläche so kratzempfindlich ist.


 
Danke für das Feedback! Die Kratzer sind entstanden, weil ich das Sidepanel auf den Boden getan habe und der Boden war verunreinigt, einmal dagegen gestoßen und schon ein paar hässliche Kratzer. Und ich glaube schon, dass es pulverbeschichtet ist, ist aber klar, dass das 300R etwas billiger ist.



POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Schöner Test, ausführlich gut leserlich und die Bilder sind auch nicht schlecht fuer eine Videokamera


 
Danke, naja die Videokamera ist eine Sony HDR-CX250 wenn ich mich recht entsinne, und auf voller Auflösung sind die naja  Aber Hauptsache, man erkennt was, das Ding hat sogar nen ordentlichen Makro 

So, habe mal das BitFenix Shinobi zu den Alternativen hinzugefügt, ist mir gerade aufgefallen, dass ich es vergessen hatte


----------



## Westcoast (10. Oktober 2012)

schöner test. corsair baut echt gute gehäuse, finde den aufbau super und die verarbeitung ist auch sehr gut.


----------



## ct5010 (10. Oktober 2012)

Westcoast schrieb:


> schöner test. corsair baut echt gute gehäuse, finde den aufbau super und die verarbeitung ist auch sehr gut.


 
Jep, wollte eigentlich den Lesertest zum BitFenix Ghost "gewinnen", weil der Innenaufbau sehr ähnlich ist, nur dass das Ghost etwas mehr Features hat. Aber naja man kann nicht alles haben


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (10. Oktober 2012)

ct5010 schrieb:


> Danke für das Feedback! Die Kratzer sind entstanden, weil ich das Sidepanel auf den Boden getan habe und der Boden war verunreinigt, einmal dagegen gestoßen und schon ein paar hässliche Kratzer. Und ich glaube schon, dass es pulverbeschichtet ist, ist aber klar, dass das 300R etwas billiger ist.


 
Sowas tut man aber auch keinem Sidepanel an!  Ich glaube in so einem Fall würde der beste Lack nichts nützen, deswegen stelle ich meine Seitenteile während einer OP immer auf den Teppich, angelehnt an die Couch. Dann klappt's auch mit dem Lack.


----------



## ct5010 (11. Oktober 2012)

Das habe ich leider erst hinterher bemerkt  

Und auch hinterher bemerke ich, dass ich den Preis im Inhaltsverzeichnis hatte, diesen aber nie wirklich erwähnt habe


----------



## anderon (11. Oktober 2012)

echt gut gemachter test 
krigst nen daumen


----------



## ct5010 (12. Oktober 2012)

anderon schrieb:


> echt gut gemachter test
> krigst nen daumen


 
Danke!  Ein Keks wäre mir lieber gewesen^^


----------



## anderon (12. Oktober 2012)

Hab grad aber nur kuchen und kein keks 

Hab heut geburtstag *o*

Edit:
und seit 2mins auch muffins XD


----------



## ct5010 (13. Oktober 2012)

anderon schrieb:


> Hab grad aber nur kuchen und kein keks
> 
> Hab heut geburtstag *o*
> 
> ...


 
Glückwunsch nachträglich

UPDATE: Ich habe mal ein interaktives Inhaltsverzeichnis hinzugefügt


----------



## anderon (14. Oktober 2012)

danke und cooles inhaltsverzeichnis


----------



## cannapower (28. Dezember 2012)

Moin!
Ich habe mir das Carbide 300R Gehäuse aufgrund dieses aber auch anderen Tests uns Bewertungen im Netz angeschafft. Mir war dabei durchaus klar, dass ich für den Preis von ~65,- Euro nicht das Nonplusultra an Qualität, Funktionalität und Stabilität erwarten kann. Aber als ich dann das Gehäuse auspackte und mir das Innenleben ansah, war ich doch baff erstaunt: Für mich ist klar, dass ich zwei nach außen blasende 140er Gehäuselüfter in den Deckel einbauen werde. Grundsätzlich ist diese Möglichkeit ja auch vorgesehen. Die Umsetzung dieses Vorhabens lassen mir aber die Haare zu Berge stehen. So besitzt das Gehäuse des Carbide 300R keine obere geschlitzte oder gelochte Gehäusewand, an der die Lüfter, wie beispielsweise beim Bitfenix Shinoby, vernünftig und entkoppelt befestigt werden können. Beim Carbide werden die oberen Lüfter direkt an dem labberigen, am Gehäusedeckel nur sparsam befestigten Meshgitter befestigt. Hierbei stellt sich zudem die Frage, wie man da eine vernünftige Entkopplung hinbekommen soll. Ich habe dafür jetzt die handelsüblichen Gummistöpsel genommen. Das sieht jetzt allerdings häßlich aus, weil die Gumminippel dieser Stopfen jetzt aus dem Meschgitter herausragen. Vorgesehen ist eine Schraubbefestigung mit Senkkopfschrauben am Meschgitter. Dann muss man aber auf eine Entkopplung der Lüfter vom Gehäuse verzichten.
Bevor ich mir nun den Ärger antue und das Gehäuse wieder zurückschicke baute ich nur die zwei vorgesehenen Lüfter vom Typ Bitfenix Spectre ein und startete einen Probelauf mit einer externen Regelung. Das Ergebnis war grausam! In mehreren Geschwindigkeitsbereichen brachten die Lüfter das Meshgitter in Schwingungen, welches sich akustisch auf das Gehäuse in Form von Klirren oder Dröhnen übertrug. Wenn ich mit der Hand fest auf das Meschgitter drückte wurde es sofort ruhiger. Ich habe daraufhin die Befestigungslaschen versucht ein wenig fester an den Gehäusedeckel zu pressen. Das brachte aber nichts.
Eine weiterer Mangel am Rande: Die "Schlitten" für die Festplatten sitzen ein wenig wackelig in ihren Halterungen. Das könnte bei sehr schnell und nicht ganz rund laufenden Platten ein weiterer Grund für Geräusche sein.

Meine niederschmetternde Beurteilung für dieses Gehäuse: Sofern ein Gehäuse gesucht wird mit der Option, im Deckel ein oder zwei Lüfter zu verbauen, kann ich nur vom Kauf des Carbide 300R abraten. Da ist in dieser Preisklasse das Bitfenix Shinobi die bessere Alternative.


----------



## ct5010 (28. Dezember 2012)

"Für mich ist klar, dass ich zwei nach außen blasende 140er Gehäuselüfter in den Deckel einbauen werde. Grundsätzlich ist diese Möglichkeit ja auch vorgesehen. Die Umsetzung dieses Vorhabens lassen mir aber die Haare zu Berge stehen. So besitzt das Gehäuse des Carbide 300R keine obere geschlitzte oder gelochte Gehäusewand, an der die Lüfter, wie beispielsweise beim Bitfenix Shinoby, vernünftig und entkoppelt befestigt werden können. Beim Carbide werden die oberen Lüfter direkt an dem labberigen, am Gehäusedeckel nur sparsam befestigten Meshgitter befestigt."

Bitte was? Dann musst du die einfach falsch montiert haben. Die Lüfter sind IM GEHÄUSE einzubauen, die Gumminippel gehen von OBEN rein INS Gehäuse DURCH die Lüfterlöcher... Für nicht ganz rund laufende Platten sind sie SELBST für ihre Geräusche verantwortlich, da kannst du die Schuld nicht auf das Gehäuse schieben. Sie werden doch recht gut entkoppelt, die Schlitten sitzen fest. 

"In mehreren Geschwindigkeitsbereichen brachten die Lüfter das Meshgitter in Schwingungen, welches sich akustisch auf das Gehäuse in Form von Klirren oder Dröhnen übertrug."

Du musst sie wohl falsch entkoppelt haben.

"Meine niederschmetternde Beurteilung für dieses Gehäuse: Sofern ein Gehäuse gesucht wird mit der Option, im Deckel ein oder zwei Lüfter zu verbauen, kann ich nur vom Kauf des Carbide 300R abraten. Da ist in dieser Preisklasse das Bitfenix Shinobi die bessere Alternative."

Kann ich keinesfalls verstehen. Der Fehler sitzt meist an dem, der vor dem PC sitzt, und nicht im PC selbst. Das Shinobi ist klasse - hat aber auch Nachteile wie schlechte Staubfilter und nicht quer einbaubare Festplattenschächte. Die Fensterversion mit schraubenloser Montage kostet dann genauso viel wie das 300R ohne Fenster.


----------



## cannapower (28. Dezember 2012)

ct5010 schrieb:


> Bitte was? Dann musst du die einfach falsch montiert haben. Die Lüfter sind IM GEHÄUSE einzubauen, die Gumminippel gehen von OBEN rein INS Gehäuse DURCH die Lüfterlöcher... Für nicht ganz rund laufende Platten sind sie SELBST für ihre Geräusche verantwortlich, da kannst du die Schuld nicht auf das Gehäuse schieben. Sie werden doch recht gut entkoppelt, die Schlitten sitzen fest.


Entschuldige, aber du scheinst das Carbide 300R nicht wirklich zu kennen oder wir reden aneinander vorbei. Eine falsche Montage der Lüfter ist praktisch nicht möglich, weil es nur eine Befestigungsmöglichleit mit Schrauben oder Gummistöpseln gibt. Der bzw. die Lüfter werden direkt am Meshgitter montiert, welches mit ein paar Laschen am Deckel festgeklemmt ist. Eine Gehäuseoberseite wie bei allen anderen Gehäusen, die ich kenne und an denen die Lüfter befestigt werden, gibt es nicht. Der Deckel mit dem daran befestigten Meshgitter bildet allein die Oberseite des Gehäuses. Nehme ich den Deckel ab liegt das Innenleben des PC´s frei. Zudem ist das Meshgitter vom Material her wesentlich dünner als das Blech des übrigen Gehäuses. Und was die Befestigung der Lüfter betrifft ist es so, wie ich es beschrieben habe. Es ist vollkommen egal, ob ich die Gummistöpsel von innen oder von außen durch das Meshgitter stecke. Die häßlichen Gumminippel befinden sich immer schön sichtbar auf den für die Schraubbefestigung vorgesehenen Löchern in diesem Gitter. 

Nochmal zum Thema Festplattensitz: Bei korrektem Einbau läßt sich der Schlitten mit der Festplatte sehr leicht im Festplattenschacht hin und her bewegen. Das Spiel beträgt ungefähr einen Millimeter. Man muss sich das so vorstellen, als ob bei der herkömmlichen Befestigung mit Schrauben diese vergessen wurden mit dem Schraubendreher richtig festzuziehen.


----------



## cannapower (28. Dezember 2012)

Hier noch ein Foto, welches das Ganze vielleicht deutlich macht:


----------



## ct5010 (29. Dezember 2012)

cannapower schrieb:


> Entschuldige, aber du scheinst das Carbide 300R nicht wirklich zu kennen oder wir reden aneinander vorbei.



Ich habe es als Homeservergehäuse in Verwendung...



> Eine falsche Montage der Lüfter ist praktisch nicht möglich, weil es nur eine Befestigungsmöglichleit mit Schrauben oder Gummistöpseln gibt. Der bzw. die Lüfter werden direkt am Meshgitter montiert, welches mit ein paar Laschen am Deckel festgeklemmt ist. Eine Gehäuseoberseite wie bei allen anderen Gehäusen, die ich kenne und an denen die Lüfter befestigt werden, gibt es nicht. Der Deckel mit dem daran befestigten Meshgitter bildet allein die Oberseite des Gehäuses. Nehme ich den Deckel ab liegt das Innenleben des PC´s frei. Zudem ist das Meshgitter vom Material her wesentlich dünner als das Blech des übrigen Gehäuses. Und was die Befestigung der Lüfter betrifft ist es so, wie ich es beschrieben habe. Es ist vollkommen egal, ob ich die Gummistöpsel von innen oder von außen durch das Meshgitter stecke. Die häßlichen Gumminippel befinden sich immer schön sichtbar auf den für die Schraubbefestigung vorgesehenen Löchern in diesem Gitter.



Es klappt wunderbar. Habe zwei be quiet! Silent Wings 2 ausblasend montiert. Auch Alpenföhn Red Clover sind gar kein Problem.



> Nochmal zum Thema Festplattensitz: Bei korrektem Einbau läßt sich der Schlitten mit der Festplatte sehr leicht im Festplattenschacht hin und her bewegen. Das Spiel beträgt ungefähr einen Millimeter. Man muss sich das so vorstellen, als ob bei der herkömmlichen Befestigung mit Schrauben diese vergessen wurden mit dem Schraubendreher richtig festzuziehen.



Ja, sie lassen sich hin- und herbewegen, aber dass die Festplatte Geräusche macht, ist ihr selbst zuzuschreiben. Die Entkopplung ist da, ohne sie wäre es noch lauter.


----------



## cannapower (30. Dezember 2012)

Nun ja, ein Homeserver steht in der Regel nicht auf oder neben dem Schreibtisch, wo man möglichst wenig von der Technik hören möchte. Jedenfalls ist die vorgesehene Befestigung von zwei Lüftern direkt am Meshgitters des Deckels ein nogo. Das Meshgitter wird in anderen Onlinetests ohnehin als recht labberig beschrieben. Ich habe das leider erst zu spät gelesen. 
Was sagt mir das Jetzt? Ich bin mal wieder etwas schlauer geworden. Habe das Gehäuse gerade wieder eingepackt und werde es gegen ein Bitfenix Shinobi tauschen, welches ich bereits einmal bestückt habe. Da befindet sich oben im Deckel immerhin noch eine Verstrebung, an der die Lüfter befestigt werden.


----------



## ct5010 (30. Dezember 2012)

cannapower schrieb:


> Nun ja, ein Homeserver steht in der Regel nicht auf oder neben dem Schreibtisch, wo man möglichst wenig von der Technik hören möchte. Jedenfalls ist die vorgesehene Befestigung von zwei Lüftern direkt am Meshgitters des Deckels ein nogo. Das Meshgitter wird in anderen Onlinetests ohnehin als recht labberig beschrieben. Ich habe das leider erst zu spät gelesen.
> Was sagt mir das Jetzt? Ich bin mal wieder etwas schlauer geworden. Habe das Gehäuse gerade wieder eingepackt und werde es gegen ein Bitfenix Shinobi tauschen, welches ich bereits einmal bestückt habe. Da befindet sich oben im Deckel immerhin noch eine Verstrebung, an der die Lüfter befestigt werden.


 
1. hatte ich es als Haupt-PC-Gehäuse in Verwendung, bis ich das BitFenix Ghost bekommen habe.
2. Das Meshgitter ist labbrig, aber in Ordnung. Da überträgt sich bei manchen Gehäusen mehr an Vibrationen. Du hast deine Lüfter einfach unzureichend entkoppelt. Mach mal bitte, wie gesagt, Bilder.
3. Du kannst gerne das BitFenix Shinobi nehmen, dies hat jedoch wirklich mangelhafte Staubfilter. Es ist nicht sehr gut, wenn du dein System möglichst staubfrei halten willst. Ich würde dir empfehlen, einfach etwas Geld zusammenzukratzen und dir ein BitFenix Ghost kaufen: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...eview-bitfenix-ghost-still-wie-ein-geist.html
4. Kannst du nicht wegen einem labbrigen Meshgitter die Bewertung als "niederschmetternd" bezeichnen. Klar, es ist deine eigene Meinung, aber zumindest sind auch die anderen gut gelösten Sachen zu berücksichtigen. Das Gehäuse ist zwar etwas teurer, bietet aber auch entsprechend viel. Wenn dir das Meshgitter nicht passt, pech, bei mir hat es wunderbar geklappt.

5. möchte ich dich gerne vor unnötiger Arbeit bewahren. Meist liegt das Problem nicht am Gehäuse, sondern am Lüfter. Das ist ja genauso wie wenn man sich ein gedämmtes Case kauft - wenn die Komponenten innen laut sind, wird der PC auch nicht durch die Dämmung viel leiser. Viel mehr muss man eher daran arbeiten, was die Lautstärke erzeugt, nicht das, was sie nach der Erzeugung verhindern kann. Man muss das Problem an der Wurzel packen. 

So und jetzt nochmal zum Homeserver, ich habe die Lüfter gegen die BitFenix Spectre-Lüfter ersetzt und einen 7V-Adapter drangesteckt. Ich habe die mitgelieferten Schrauben vom 300R benutzt und es funktioniert wunderbar. Es erzeugen eher die Festplatten die Vibrationen.


----------



## AeroX (30. Dezember 2012)

Schöne Review, lässt sich gut lesen und hast schöne Bilder dabei.


----------



## ct5010 (30. Dezember 2012)

AeroX schrieb:


> Schöne Review, lässt sich gut lesen und hast schöne Bilder dabei.


 
Danke 

Alle sagen, ich hab schöne Bilder, dabei sind die mit ner miesen Cam aufgenommen


----------



## AeroX (31. Dezember 2012)

Standartspruch 

Nein Spass


----------



## ct5010 (31. Dezember 2012)

AeroX schrieb:


> Standartspruch
> 
> Nein Spass


 


Naja ab jetzt bekommen die Reviews dank neuer Kamera ja bessere Bilder


----------



## -Ultima- (8. Juni 2013)

Guten Morgen,

danke für das Review! 

EDIT:

Habs riskiert...
Für alle anderen - Der Prolimatech Genesis passt in das Carbide 300R (1-2mm Platz )


----------

